# Vanishing Twin?



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi there

Well I have been told I am having twins since 15 weeks and now at 27 weeks they can only find one baby. But they have supposedly been hearing 2 heartbeats and I am measuring about 4 cm too large. It was very frustrating at the ultrasound clinic, which was just a routine one to check everything was ok. The tech of course cannot tell you much but there was no evidence of a second baby, I thought there was a swelling by the placenta, which I asked if it could be a fibroid but she could not say and we will not get the report until Monday. So I am thinking there was never one twin, I know vanishing twins can occur but would think after 15 weeks there would be some evidence of this and the swelling did not look like that, if it was a swelling it was very uniform and no bones or teeth or anything apparent. Maybe it was a vanishing twin I dont know or maybe it has just been misdiagnosed all along. It would be kind of late for a twin to totally vanish but I understand that can sometimes occur. Nevertheless I am very frustrated, and stressed especially after having to wait so long to even find out what is going on. It feels like a loss though I am wondering if it actually had never been. If it was a vanishing twin after 15 weeks thats one thing, but I am also concerned that both midwives I have been seeing claim to have been hearing 2 separate hearbeats as recently as 2 days ago. This baby looked ok as far as I can tell (but will not know that for sure either until Monday) and seemed to be a girl and was the right size for the dates, but am feeling very confused and upset about this, its hard to focus on the healthy one when I am wondering where the other one is.

Destinye


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

WOW I can see why your stressed. To be told that you are having twins all this time. You prob got use to the idea by now. By what you told us To me it sounds like they have misdignosed it. I mean if the other one did Vanish wouldnt you have miscarried it and you would know that. Because if they had heard two heart beats then the baby was pretty well formed before the passing ya know what i mean? I think either they screwed up. Well either way they screwed up but telling you yes to twins and there not been twins or the u/s tech was a idiot and not know what he or she was doing. at 27 weeks you would of seen the other one. I dont know hon. I would sit tight and maybe get a second oppinion. I know easier said then done but I wish you well and let us know what they say on Monday. Wishing you well thoughts


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh dear, maybe they just misdiagnosed you. I am hoping you will hear more about this soon...I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to be in your shoes.









Are they going to have you do another u/s?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Misdiagnosing twins happens all of the time.

I posted on another thread about Margie and Jay Hathaway of the Bradley Method of Natural Childbirth.

Jay had been assigned the job of taping the birth of twins. They doctors and nurses even drew a picture on the mother's belly of the positions of the babies. The twins had been confirmed by four U/S's. Everyone was SO sure.

Well, the mother delivered only one baby. It was taped!

Jay Hathaway packed up his camera and crew and on his way out stopped on the recovery floor to give the mother good wishes. He asked to talk to the woman who was supposed to have had twins, but only had one baby, and no one in the nursing staff knew what he was talking about. The new mother's records had been altered that FAST!

The moral of the story is, according to Mr. Jay Hathaway, if the placenta cries, keep it!

He told me this story when I met him at a Health convention in January 1985 before the single birth of my 2nd DS!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi there

Well...I do know a little more, there definitely is one healthy girl (as far as they can tell) but they do not know for sure if there were ever twins, but they could not find any evidence that there were. I think it probably was technical error though. I had a strong sense of the first baby, who was always a girl. We are going to give her both the chosen names, that she told me in a dream.

There is a fibroid but I am not too worried about that at this stage and am going to use homeopathy and herbs for that. Anyhow am glad there is one healthy baby, and it is nothing more serious than a fibroid. My mother had them badly so it is also probably inherited, plus they are very common. I have a great homeopath and called him already, if anyone else has any natural treatments let me know. A friend who is a midwife has herbal treatments I can use after the birth too that work very well.

Thanks so much for everyone's help and support.

Destinye


----------

